# New Brillo pics!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay! Almost one week after his Revolution treatment, Brillo is looking/acting SO much better! He's more lovey and not as much of a grumpus as before. I'll definitely be getting him back to the vet for a second treatment to be on the safe side!

Anyway, here are some new pics of my new and improved, happy hedgie! 









Nommin' on his favorite: Crickets and peas.









"Baroo?"









I heart my bushpig.









"My house! You no welcome."

That's it for now! :lol: So glad he's feeling almost back to normal!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I LOVE Brillo pics...that little piggy nose just does it for me... :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Brillo is such a cutie! I love the 'baroo' photo. What a fantastic face!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my gosh, SUCH A CUTIE!  Baroo is the funniest picture! He's so adorable!
Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to hear he's on the mend! I love the last pic where he's like "Who's that looking in my pigloo?!!"


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sooooo jealous! you get some great pics of Brillo, I love the 2nd one


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Brillo is such a cutie! That piggy nose. And he's always high up on his front legs. Those expressive eyes.


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

What a handsome little man! Thank you for sharing these pictures, he looks soo curious and outgoing! Always glad to hear of a hedgie recovering well


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is soooo handsome! I am glad he is feeling better. Yes, make sure he gets all the Revolution treatments. His poor little back had looked so sore and uncomfortable. Its no wonder he was grumpy.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love Brillo's pictures! The second one is my favorite.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

shetland said:


> He is soooo handsome! I am glad he is feeling better. Yes, make sure he gets all the Revolution treatments. His poor little back had looked so sore and uncomfortable. Its no wonder he was grumpy.


I agree! We knew it was probably mites but we couldn't figure out why he seemed to be so extra grumpy, and then we realized that his skin was probably hurting so bad that we'd hurt him when we picked him up! 

I'm so glad we finally got him treated though. I was worried about my baby!


----------

